# Too Slow BSNL DataOne Speed, Please Help..!!!



## rishitells (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi guys,
I have a DSL BSNL DataOne 256 Kbps unlimited plan. Till yesterday i was getting normal download speeds ( average 32-35 kbps). 
But now suddenly there is a breakdown in speed. I am getting really slow download speeds - about 9-10 kbps!! 
However, the torrents speeds are almost normal ( Average 25 Kbps).

What is this? The sites are taking too long to respond and sometimes they don't even open.
I use firefox/ opera on windows xp pro, and till now I've downloaded about 20 GB in one month.
One more thing, used TuneUp utilities to optimise my Internet speeds. Did it created the problem?

Please Help..!!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 2, 2009)

Seems tat wrong optimization created ths prblm.

Try reverting back.


----------



## jatt (Aug 2, 2009)

mate bsnl is only worlds 7th company in papers,but not in real.thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 2, 2009)

Try SGOptimizer from www.speedguide.net

Its gr8....!!!


----------



## rishitells (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions. At least for now my connection is fine. Thanks.


----------



## rishitells (Aug 3, 2009)

I think the problem is not solved. Should I reinstall windows?
And if I do so, what will be the steps to setup Dataone?
Please tell me...


----------



## rishitells (Aug 3, 2009)

I reinstalled windows xp and the problem still exists. 
I should contact BSNL, shouldn't I?

I even tried Windows 7 RC1, but the problem is there also.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 3, 2009)

thn its sure shot server prblm. Contact them.


----------



## psiknight99 (Aug 4, 2009)

Man i was facing exactly the same problem...torrents were working fine but the websites weren't opening.....n we were gettin speeds of some 2-3kbps....dnt worry its workin fine now....didnt do anythng(xcpt fr banging the modem bt u dont do that )


----------



## harmads (Aug 5, 2009)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Try SGOptimizer from www.speedguide.net
> 
> Its gr8....!!!



Hi

Can you please guide me how to use it on my Vista Home edition, since the exe file is meant for Win2000. It does not get installed . 

Thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 5, 2009)

Thr is a Vista version of ths patch

*www.speedguide.net/downloads.php

U can try this also

*www.speedguide.net/downloads.php


----------



## a_to_z123 (Aug 7, 2009)

This sometimes happens when the torrent client has too many open connections. The router is choked and can't make new connections properly!

Try stopping the torrent client and check your download speed again... I'm sure you'll notice the difference!


----------



## sjstays (Aug 9, 2009)

hey rishabh please let us know whether the above fix worked for you or not. Another way of correcting the problem is (an advanced way rather), if u r using a router u can try and reset the router to defaults.


----------



## amitash (Aug 9, 2009)

rishab, try using a download manager like fdm or idm and give it a try


----------

